# Supply Chain jobs in Australia



## Luck01 (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi,
I am a certified Supply Chain professional with more than 15 years of International managerial experience. Recently I have got visa ( 190) under skilled migration program and looking forward to settle in Australia soon. 
All help to get something in hand before arrival or on arrival will be much appreciated.

Rgds.


----------

